# Flow issue with Coffee Gaggia machine



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Not causing me a great deal of bother however i've noticed that in order to get a steady 'shower' flowing from the shower disc I have to run about 10 seconds of water though the steam wand first in order to kind of prime the group head which is a bit odd.

Had an epiphany when I realised this on Friday as I thought naturally that the machine was getting choked by my grind (Gaggia MM). However a bit of experimenting and wasted shots meant that I was getting consistent 20 second doubles - obviously I have more experimenting to do in order to get a 25-30 second shot but before I was getting shots that tasted a lot bitter and were taking a lot longer than what i'm getting now.

Is this a common feature/fault on these older machines? I've recently replaced the shower disc, group head seal and boiler seal. and descaled a month ago. Like I say I can live with it but if it can be repaired then that's even better!


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Not sure it really matters about the steady flow but it is good practice to run water through the machine even half a cup at the start of the day.

regarding extraction times its all about your grind and tamp hardly the machine.


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

You didn't mentioned which gaggia machine it is. Would be helpful in terms of a diagnoses.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I did, it's a Coffee Gaggia!


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Doh ok sorry Martin it's a Deluxe right? OK like mine it doesn't have the 3 way solenoid but uses a group valve instead. When you did your maintenance did you remove the group valve?

The problem with flow on these machines is that water is being forced through a small hole in the group valve it only takes the smallest piece of limescale to start blocking it. More often than not this happens after you have descaled your machine because lose particles of limescale are flowing freely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

The group valve is in 2 pieces, inside is a spring and a rubber pea.

If you decide to remove this valve it's best done warm so that it comes out in one piece. Split the valve once you've taken it out and clean. Stick a pin in the hole to remove any debris.

re assemble in reverse making sure the spring and rubber pea are located correctly.

word of warning. When you screw the valve back into the group head be sure you don't over tighten it. it will shear very easily. just tighten till it bites and that's it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Are you sure its this Andy?

Firstly its the Classic and secondly it doesnt sound machine related at all?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

my understanding was it's not a classic it's a coffee. No 3 way solenoid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Of course Paul I can't be sure that's the problem but I know that it is a problem with the Gaggia Coffee, I have that machine and have had that same issue. it's quite common.

It could be Martins grind or tamp also but when he mentioned that he striped his machine alarm bells started ringing and so I think it's worth considering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

It could well be down to the tamp and grind as i'm using a Gaggia MM (not the best on the market) and a budget tamper - however, I know when the machine is being choked from a grind that's too fine and I also know that the flow from the head vastly improves when I pull water through the wand as before I pull water through the wand the flow through the group head is not too great.

Thanks for your help chaps - I've taken the outlet valve apart a few times so I shall do so again and i'll get a pin or a needle up there too!

AndyL - i'll also get to Two Day roasters and i'll get some beans from there and i'll get them ground so I can eliminate the grinding aspect of my espresso making.

A tamper is next on the cards...


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

It's real important to ensure your machine is primed. I always run water through the wand when I first switch the machine on and I always flush through the head half filling my cup to pre heat it before pulling a shot. This flush before pulling the shot ensures water is at the head and ready to go. Definitely buy yourself a proper tamper, if you're using that plastic one.

If you want I could always pop over sometime and see you and your machine in action.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Nice one Andy, may well be in touch in due course!

Will get the outlet valve out and cleaned again in the next week or so and go from there...


----------

